

Aaron Swartz documentary now available for full on Youtube - tabrischen
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vXr-2hwTk5

======
shock
All I'm getting is "An error occurred during validation. This video does not
exist.

Sorry about that." :(

~~~
Scalar
Here's the proper url:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vXr-2hwTk58](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vXr-2hwTk58)

I have a weak attention span and rarely watch documentaries all the way
through, usually I'll skip 10-20 minutes here and there. However, I viewed
this all the way through with no skips or pauses.

Aaron was an incredible person with a powerful mind, it is tragic that
government harassment drove him to take his own life.

Tim Berners-Lee said it best: "Aaron dead. World wanderers, we have lost a
wise elder. Hackers for right, we are one down. Parents all, we have lost a
child. Let us weep."

Anyways, highly recommend viewing this in full.

~~~
shock
Thanks for the working link!

